# what is URL to track critical skills visa status ?



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

I filed my critical skills visa application yesterday.
However , I don't know url to track status .
Can somebody tell me what is URL to track critical skills visa status ?

Thank you.
Rohan.


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

rohanskoshti said:


> I filed my critical skills visa application yesterday.
> However , I don't know url to track status .
> Can somebody tell me what is URL to track critical skills visa status ?
> 
> ...


Hi Rohan

https://www.vfsvisaonline.com/OnlineTracking/OnlineTracking.aspx


----------



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

but where can i find the AURN number . can you give me a sample AURN number ( and how many digits it is ? ) . I got a receipt from embassy but all the numbers on them are not working as AURN number. Can you give me some sample AURN number if you had ?


----------

